# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Ο Πυργος του ChoOSeN (RETAIL EDITION)

## ChoOSeN

Πηρε αρκετες μερες και ωρες η κατασκευη του, αλλα το αποτελεσμα ικανοποιητικο!!
Υψος: 6.18μ ακριβως
Κόστος: ~160-170 euros
Βάρος: ~150kg

Χρησιμοποιηθηκαν:

4 * Σωληνες Γαλβανιζε 6 μετρα || παχους: 2.5 χιλιοστων
44 * Λαμακια 50 εκατοστα || παχους: 8 χιλιοστων
~ 120 βιδες εξαγωνες 8 χιλιοστων + ροδελλες + παξιμαδια
4 * βασεις σε σχημα αστερα παχους 2.5 χιλιοστων

Τα λαμακια βαφτηκαν γιατι ηταν μεσα στην σκουρια... Ετσι λοιπον δεν θα λερωσουν τιποτα!!  ::  

Εργαλεια:

1 Τρυπανι (ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΟ, ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΒΓΑΖΑΝ ΚΑΠΝΟΥΣ)
8* ΜΥΤΕΣ για το τρυπανι, παχους 8.5 χιλιοστων, για σιδερα!!
(Ο λογος που χρησιμοποιηθηκαν τοσες πολλες μυτες ηταν τα λαμακια, γιατι 8 χιλιοστα δεν ειναι και ευκολη δουλεια)
2 * 13αρια κλειδια (για βιδωμα)

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

Εξοπλισμος για να σηκωθει το τερας:  ::   ::  

Συρματοσχοινο 6 χιλιοστων (50 μετρα κουλουρα)
12 ΟΥΠΑ ΣΙΔΕΡΕΝΙΑ
12 ΣΦΙΧΤΙΡΕΣ


ΥΓ: *  ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟΣ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ, ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ    

Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΒΟΗΘΟΣ*  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Όταν χρειαστεί να ανέβεις πάνω στον πύργο για εργασίες, να μας πείς στα πόσα λεπτά θα σου πονέσουν τα πόδια από την μικρή οριζόντια επιφάνεια στήριξης (8mm)...  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

[FUN MODE] Ε δεν θα αναιβω και με σαγιοναρες, Ουτε σκοπευω να κατασκηνωσω στην κορυφη..
Anyway, λες καλυτερα αντι για λαμακια να εβαζα σκαλοπατια απο μαρμαρο?? σαν αυτα που εχουμε στις πολυκατοικιες???
Η μηπως καλυτερα αντι για πυργακι να εχτιζα αλλους 2 οροφους να εβαζα και ασανσερ για να μην πονεσουν τα ποδια μου?  ::   ::   ::   ::  
[/FUN MODE]

----------


## Vigor

Γι'αυτό βάζουν σωλήνα ή σιδερογωνία, για να έχεις μεγαλύτερη οριζόντια επιφάνεια στήριξης (3/4" σωλήνα ~= 2cm, σιδερογωνία ~= 3cm) και φυσικά, μεγαλύτερη ακαμψία.

Αλλά για τον καθένα το σωστό είναι υποκειμενικό.  ::  

[ΦΑΚΙΡΗΣ Mode ΟΝ]
Καλή διασκέδαση!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
[ΦΑΚΙΡΗΣ Mode ΟFF]

----------


## ChoOSeN

> [ΦΑΚΙΡΗΣ Mode ΟΝ]
> Καλή διασκέδαση!      
> [ΦΑΚΙΡΗΣ Mode ΟFF]


hahahahha
 ::   ::   ::   ::  
LOL. . ::

----------


## koki

Γεια σου βρε Aλ, ταρζάν!!!

Άντε και γερά links!!

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Γεια σου βρε Aλ, ταρζάν!!!
> 
> Άντε και γερά links!!


lol. . :: 
Thnx!!  ::  :: :
Αντε να δουμε τι θα δουμε..
Το μονο που δεν θελω να δω ειναι το πατωμα...

----------


## costas43gr

Ψηλα το κεφαλι βρε, εδω περπαταμε και κοιταμε τον ουρανο παντα απο την μερα που συνδεθηκαμε στο AWMN....  ::   ::  

Και κατι για τον πυργο σοβαρα τωρα, δεν θα επρεπε να εχεις κανει τις συνδεσεις των σωληνων με τα λαμακια χιαστη για σωστο δεσιμο του πυργου ?
Μηπως θα πρεπει να κατανεμεις τις δυναμεις που θα ασκουντε στον πυργο το ιδιο σε ολες τις καθετες βασικες σωληνες ?
Αν πιεσεις μια σωληνα ,τωρα πριν τον τοποθετησεις στο δαπεδο, προς τα πανω ή προς τα κατω,οι υπολοιπες θα μεινουν ακινητες και αυτη θα παει πανω-κατω διαστρεβλωνοντας το πλαισιο αφου τα λαμακια θα κινηθουν ολα παραληλα.
Ετσι οι δυναμεις ασκουντε στην βαση του πυργου και συγκεκριμενα στα ουπα της σωληνας που δεχετε την πιεση πιο πολυ και οχι σε ολες μαζι.
Αν ειχε δεθει χιαστη αυτο δεν θα γινοταν διοτι θα υπηρχαν κοντρες ολα τα λαμακια που θα ειχες βαλει χιαστη και θα εκαναν την κατασκευη στιβαρη και χωρις παραμορφωσεις., θα ηταν ενα ενιαίο συνολο σωληνων.
Αν εχω κανει καποιο λαθος ας με διορθωσει καποιος που γνωριζει.

----------


## ChoOSeN

Μπα...
Το τεσταρα..
Ειναι πολυ γερα σφιγμενες οι βιδες, δεν παει ουτε πανω ουτε κατω... 
Και ναι, εχεις δικιο αν ηταν χιαστι θα ηταν καλυτερα, Σιγουρο αυτο, ασχετα που εγω δεν το εκανα...
Παρολα αυτα πιστευω οτι και αυτος ο πυργος οταν θα αναιβει δεν θα ξανακαταιβει...
Σιγουρα θα βοηθησει και το συρματοσχοινο...  ::  
Ισως στο μελλον αν δω οτι παιζει προβλημα να του προσθεσω και χιαστι λαμακια!!  ::

----------


## nvak

Χρειάζεται χιαστί λαμάκια για να δέσει. Έτσι όπως είναι δεν αποτελεί δικτύωμα. 
Η λογική είναι το όλο στερεό να φτιαχθεί έτσι ώστε να αποτελείται απο πολλά τετράεδρα. ( Τετράεδρο είναι το μικρότερο στερεό - τριγωνική πυραμίδα)

Αν αποφασίσεις να τον σηκώσεις όπως είναι, φρόντισε να τον στηρίξεις με 2 αντιρίδες σε 2 διαφορετικά ύψη 2,5 - 5,0 m. Στα ύψη που θα μπούν οι αντιρίδες βάλε δύο λαμάκια χιαστί που θα ενώνουν στο οριζόντιο επίπεδο τις απέναντι σωλήνες.

----------


## ChoOSeN

Θα το εχω υποψιν!!  ::   ::  
Ευχαριστω nvak!  ::

----------


## sotiris

Για να παρεις μια ιδεα του σωστου δικτωματος (αυτο που λεει ο navk) κοιτα εναν πυλωνα κινητης τηλεφωνιας πως ειναι φτιαγμενος.

----------


## alex-23

αρκετα καλη προσπαθεια με πολλα περιθωρια για να το κανεις ακομα καλυτερο  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

Η πλάκες μου φάνηκαν καλή ιδέα εγώ ρίχνω τρεις χιχιχιχιχιχιχιχι για 9 μέτρα θα βάλω και ένα 4 μέτρο ιστό να στηρίζω και τα πιάτα.

----------


## acoul

Έχω ακούσει πως σε κάποιες ανατολικές χώρες φτιάχνουν ουρανοξύστες από bamboo !! Πολύ καλή προσπάθεια. Το δέσιμο χιαστί είναι σημαντικό για τις ταλαντώσεις/δυνάμεις που αναπτύσονται αλλά αν δεθεί καλά με αντιρίδες και κάποια πόδια/γωνίες δεν θα πρέπει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα...

----------


## ChoOSeN

> αλλά αν δεθεί καλά με αντιρίδες και κάποια πόδια/γωνίες δεν θα πρέπει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα...


Αυτο λεω και εγω!!  ::  
Αλλα για να 'χω το καιφαλι μου ησυχο πως δεν προκειτε να πεσει, αυριο μεθαυριο θα του προσθεσω λαμακια και σε χιαστι μορφη!! 
Γιατι σε αυτα τα θεματα δεν ειναι κανε το καλο και ριχτο στο γυαλο!!
Ολοι μου λετε το ιδιο: ΧΙΑΣΤΙ, ΧΙΑΣΤΙ...
Αρα, οι εργασιες συνεχιζονται..  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Η πλάκες μου φάνηκαν καλή ιδέα εγώ ρίχνω τρεις χιχιχιχιχιχιχιχι για 9 μέτρα θα βάλω και ένα 4 μέτρο ιστό να στηρίζω και τα πιάτα.


Με τις πλακες που ριχνεις ποτε τελειωνεις??  ::  
Εχεις ταξει ενα λινκ για την Δαφνη, με kapapi..!  :: 
Μην ξεχνιομαστε!!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Όταν δεν κάνεις χιαστί πάνω απο τα 4 μέτρα θα έχεις πρόβλημα "παλατζαρίσματος" μεταξύ των κάθετων σωλήνων, με το που θα βάλεις το πρώτο πιάτο... η βίδες αν δεν έχουν κοντινά και άλλα σημεία βιδώματος απο την ελαστικότητα μπορεί να κοπούν... σίγουρα θες σε 2 ύψη αντιρίδες....

----------


## dti

Μπράβο για την προσπάθεια, που θα ολοκληρωθεί όταν κάνεις και τις βελτιώσεις που σου πρότειναν παραπάνω.

Να ρωτήσω κάτι πιο πρακτικό: Έχεις προβλέψει πώς θα ανέβει ο πύργος από το parking στην ταράτσα;  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Φυσικα!!  ::   ::  
Ξεβιδωμα ολα, και απο μπακλονι σε μπαλκονι θα πανε πανω οι σωληνες, τα λαμακια ολα μαζι στο ασανσερ και τελος!!  ::   ::  

Εμενα αυτο που με απασχολει ειναι το πως θα αναιβει στο δωμα..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

θες άτομα....
 ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Εάν χρειασθείς χέρια στείλε pm

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Εάν χρειασθείς χέρια στείλε pm


Thnx 4 posting!!  :: 
Στειλε μου το κινιτο σου να το εχω btw!  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Το δέσιμο με βίδες είνια πολύ καλή ιδέα γιατί είναι πλήρως λυώμενος ο πύργος και φαντάζομαι πιό εύκολος στην συναρμολόγηση από να τα κολλήσεις.

Μήπως όμως με τις ταλαντώσεις και το βάρος όταν θα ανεβαίνεις αρχίσουν να χαλαρώνουν;

----------


## lambrosk

> Το δέσιμο με βίδες είνια πολύ καλή ιδέα γιατί είναι πλήρως λυώμενος ο πύργος και φαντάζομαι πιό εύκολος στην συναρμολόγηση από να τα κολλήσεις.
> 
> Μήπως όμως με τις ταλαντώσεις και το βάρος όταν θα ανεβαίνεις αρχίσουν να χαλαρώνουν;


Οχι αν έχει αρκετά σημεία αλλά είναι γωνιές που στην ουσία έχουν "νεύρο" το Γ .

πάντως μια τέτοια κατασκευή ιδιαίτερα με τα λαμάκια θέλει οπωσδήποτε διαγώνιες... και με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο.

----------


## tyfeonas

γενικα για ολους ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ οταν ανεβαινουμε στους ιστους.

και επειδη διαβαζουν και παιδια μικροτερης ηλικιας , πιστευω οτι ειναι καλο να μην ξεχναμε να βαζουμε μια υποσημειωση σε καθε tutorial , οδηγο κτλ για τα μετρα ασφαλειας που πρεπει να παρθουν. 
ειτε η κατασκευες αφορουν ρευματα ,ιστους, κοψιματα μεταλλων, συγκολλησεις κτλ κτλ.


συγνωμη αν ειναι λιγο ασχετο αλλα μου ηρθε τωρα .

----------


## ChoOSeN

> γενικα για ολους ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ οταν ανεβαινουμε στους ιστους.
> 
> και επειδη διαβαζουν και παιδια μικροτερης ηλικιας , πιστευω οτι ειναι καλο να μην ξεχναμε να βαζουμε μια υποσημειωση σε καθε tutorial , οδηγο κτλ για τα μετρα ασφαλειας που πρεπει να παρθουν. 
> ειτε η κατασκευες αφορουν ρευματα ,ιστους, κοψιματα μεταλλων, συγκολλησεις κτλ κτλ.
> 
> 
> συγνωμη αν ειναι λιγο ασχετο αλλα μου ηρθε τωρα .


Ε, ποσο μικροι πια???
και 15 χρονων να ειναι ο αλλος, που δυσκολα θα βρεις τοσο μικρους μια χαρα καταλαβαινει τους κινδυνους!!  ::

----------


## nvak

> γενικα για ολους ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ οταν ανεβαινουμε στους ιστους.
> 
> και επειδη διαβαζουν και παιδια μικροτερης ηλικιας , πιστευω οτι ειναι καλο να μην ξεχναμε να βαζουμε μια υποσημειωση σε καθε tutorial , οδηγο κτλ για τα μετρα ασφαλειας που πρεπει να παρθουν. 
> ειτε η κατασκευες αφορουν ρευματα ,ιστους, κοψιματα μεταλλων, συγκολλησεις κτλ κτλ.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Πολλά απο αυτά που κάνουμε δεν είναι εύκολα για ερασιτέχνες. Είμαστε τυχεροί που δεν είχαμε κανένα ατύχημα. 
Χρειάζεται ένα tutorial με τα μέτρα προστασίας στις εργασίες στησιμάτων, καθώς και στις αντιστηρίξεις των ιστών. 

Καλό θα ήταν να οργανωθούμε καλύτερα και μετά απο κάθε στήσιμο να γίνεται έλεγχος απο μία πεπειραμένη ομάδα για εντοπισμό λαθών.

----------


## Vigor

Ωραία τα λές nvak, αλλά ξέρεις πολλούς που να θέλουν να βάλουν ξανά το χέρι στην τσέπη για να διορθώσουν/βελτιώσουν αυτό το οποίο κατά την άποψή τους έχει φτιαχτεί "θεικό"?  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Κοιτώντας πιο προσεκτικά την βάση του πύργου είδα ότι οι κάθετοι σωλήνες χωνεύουν εσωτερικά τα τρίποδα στα οποία στηρίζετε όλη η κατασκευή.

α) Η μεγάλη διαφορά διαμέτρου των δυο σωλήνων επιτρέπει τον όποιο τζόγο μια και όσο και να σφίξη η περαστή βίδα δεν υπάρχει απόλυτη επαφή .
β) όλο το βάρος του βάρος του πύργου (στατικό & δυναμικό) μεταφέρετε στη βάση του μέσα από αυτές της τέσσερις βίδες .
Σε περίπτωση που μια βίδα σπάσει, βγει, ή παραμορφωθεί η τρύπα όλο το βάρος θα κοντράρει στα τρία διαγώνια λαμάκια του τρίποδα με αποτέλεσμα να τα σπάσει και η κατασκευή να βρεθεί “στον αέρα”.
γ) η μικρότερη διάμετρος της σωλήνα των τρίποδων είναι σίγουρα ο πιο αδύναμος κρίκος της κατασκευής ενώ θα έπρεπε να ισχύει ακριβός το αντίθετο .

Κοίτα εάν μπορείς τα τρίποδα να έχουν μεγαλύτερη διάμετρο ,έτσι οι κάθετοι σωλήνες θα θηλυκώνουν και θα πατάνε κάτω . Δυστυχώς θα πρέπει να τα φτιάξης δεν υπάρχουν έτοιμα σε αυτό το φ . 

Πιο σωστή προσέγγιση θα ήταν να υπήρχαν τέσσερις φλάντζες π.χ. 40 x 40 x 0.5 που να μεταφέρουν πιο ομοιόμορφα το φορτίο στην πλάκα της ταράτσας .
Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση όμως χρειάζεται ηλεκτροκόλληση , πράγμα που θες να αποφύγεις .

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Κοιτώντας πιο προσεκτικά την βάση του πύργου είδα ότι οι κάθετοι σωλήνες χωνεύουν εσωτερικά τα τρίποδα στα οποία στηρίζετε όλη η κατασκευή.
> 
> α) Η μεγάλη διαφορά διαμέτρου των δυο σωλήνων επιτρέπει τον όποιο τζόγο μια και όσο και να σφίξη η περαστή βίδα δεν υπάρχει απόλυτη επαφή .
> β) όλο το βάρος του βάρος του πύργου (στατικό & δυναμικό) μεταφέρετε στη βάση του μέσα από αυτές της τέσσερις βίδες .
> Σε περίπτωση που μια βίδα σπάσει, βγει, ή παραμορφωθεί η τρύπα όλο το βάρος θα κοντράρει στα τρία διαγώνια λαμάκια του τρίποδα με αποτέλεσμα να τα σπάσει και η κατασκευή να βρεθεί “στον αέρα”.
> γ) η μικρότερη διάμετρος της σωλήνα των τρίποδων είναι σίγουρα ο πιο αδύναμος κρίκος της κατασκευής ενώ θα έπρεπε να ισχύει ακριβός το αντίθετο .
> 
> Κοίτα εάν μπορείς τα τρίποδα να έχουν μεγαλύτερη διάμετρο ,έτσι οι κάθετοι σωλήνες θα θηλυκώνουν και θα πατάνε κάτω . Δυστυχώς θα πρέπει να τα φτιάξης δεν υπάρχουν έτοιμα σε αυτό το φ . 
> 
> ...


Σκοπευα να εβαζα και αλλες βιδες..
Ισως ομως να παρω βασεις (στο ιδιο σχημα) αλλα μεγαλυτερης διαμετρου ωστε να μπαινουν μεσα οι μεγαλοι σωληνες...

----------


## alex-23

> 4 * Σωληνες Γαλβανιζε 6 μετρα || παχους:* 2.5 χιλιοστων*
> 4 * βασεις σε σχημα αστερα παχους *2.5 χιλιοστων*


εμενα μου φαινεται για 1,5 ιντσα δηλαδη περιπου 3,7 χιλιοστα
θα κουραστεις πολυ να τον λυσεις και να τον δεσεις παλι αν μπορεις να βρεις χοντρα σχοινια και αρκετα ατομα για να τον πατε πανω απο καπου που δεν εχει παραθυρα
οι σωλινες απο οτι βλεπω ειναι γαλβανιζε αλλα οχι πρασσινες  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ChoOSeN
> 
> 4 * Σωληνες Γαλβανιζε 6 μετρα || παχους:* 2.5 χιλιοστων*
> 4 * βασεις σε σχημα αστερα παχους *2.5 χιλιοστων*
> 
> 
> 
> θα κουραστεις πολυ να τον λυσεις και να τον δεσεις παλι αν μπορεις να βρεις χοντρα σχοινια και αρκετα ατομα για να τον πατε πανω απο καπου που δεν εχει παραθυρα


Καλυτερα αργα, παρα σε κανα καιφαλι!!  ::  
Ενα ενα θα αναιβουν πανω, καθαρα για λογους ασφαλειας!!

----------


## ChoOSeN

Προσθεθηκαν ΛΑΜΑΚΙΑ σε χιαστι διαταξη!! Ελπιζω πως τωρα θα ειναι καλυτερα... Οχι πως δεν ηταν αλλα λεμε, για να μην εχετε και παραπονο δηλαδη..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Καλά, δεν θα σε κάνουμε και ντά κιόλας!  ::  

Άντε με το καλό και αναρτημένος!

----------


## ChoOSeN

Μετά απο κάτι χρόνια αποφάσισα να βάλω φωτογραφίες με το πως είναι τώρα ο πύργος..  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Πολύ πράμα, είναι σταθερό τώρα με τα μελτέμια;

----------


## ChoOSeN

Αμέεεε..!!
Στηριγμένο με συρματόσχοινα και πιασμένο με μπετόβεργες πάχους 20mm... Πού να πάει..!!  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Το μπράβο είναι λίγο !! Αυτά να τα βλέπουν ορισμένοι παλιοί που δεν ξεκουνιούνται πλέον και να μετρούν τις μέρες της δόξας τους  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Μετά απο κάτι χρόνια αποφάσισα να βάλω φωτογραφίες με το πως είναι τώρα ο πύργος..


Μπράβο, πολύ καλός.  ::

----------


## lakis

Η όλη κατασκευή από στατική, αισθητική και περιβαλλοντική πλευρά αποτελεί παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή.

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Η όλη κατασκευή από στατική, αισθητική και περιβαλλοντική πλευρά αποτελεί παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή.


Σιγά ρε πολιτικέ μηχανικέ!!  :: 
Απο θέμα αισθητικής τί έχει;;; Όσο για το περιβαλλοντική πού κολλάει;;

----------


## bb_slave

> Η όλη κατασκευή από στατική, αισθητική και περιβαλλοντική πλευρά αποτελεί παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή.


Από στατική σιγουρα πάσχει....
Με τα ίδια υλικά (ή καλύτερα με κοιλοδοκούς αντί για σωλήνες) και καλύτερη διάταξη ("Χιαστί", και εσωτερικά) θα ήταν καλύτερη. Η αροδυναμική αντίσταση από τα τόσα πιάτα είναι μεγάλη και ποτέ δεν ξέρεις πότε θα γίνει το κακό.
Το Ζήτημα είναι ότι μπορουσες να είχες φτιάξει μια ελαφρότερη κατασκευή, πιο ανθεκτική και εξίσου εξυπηρετική... Δεν πειράζει, στην επόμενη...

Περιβαλλοντικά και αισθητικά όλες οι κεραίες είναι απαραδεκτες (και το λέει αυτό ραδιοερασιτεχνης.....)

Το χειρότερο είναι ότι πιθανό να είναι και εκτός πολεοδομικών προδιαγραφών (ισως να θέλει άδεια...)

----------


## MAuVE

Τις κεραίες τις σκορπίζουμε και τις κρύβουμε.

Δεν τις βάζουμε όλες μαζί ψηλά-ψηλά για να βγαίνουν ωραία στη φωτογραφία.

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lakis
> 
> Η όλη κατασκευή από στατική, αισθητική και περιβαλλοντική πλευρά αποτελεί παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή.
> 
> 
> Από στατική σιγουρα πάσχει....
> Με τα ίδια υλικά (ή καλύτερα με κοιλοδοκούς αντί για σωλήνες) και καλύτερη διάταξη ("Χιαστί", και εσωτερικά) θα ήταν καλύτερη. Η αροδυναμική αντίσταση από τα τόσα πιάτα είναι μεγάλη και ποτέ δεν ξέρεις πότε θα γίνει το κακό.
> Το Ζήτημα είναι ότι μπορουσες να είχες φτιάξει μια ελαφρότερη κατασκευή, πιο ανθεκτική και εξίσου εξυπηρετική... Δεν πειράζει, στην επόμενη...
> 
> ...


Ok.. Έχεις δίκιο..
Πάντως τόσο καιρό μια χαρά κρατάει..




> Τις κεραίες τις σκορπίζουμε και τις κρύβουμε.
> 
> Δεν τις βάζουμε όλες μαζί ψηλά-ψηλά για να βγαίνουν ωραία στη φωτογραφία.


Γιάτι; Ποιός ο λόγος; Υπάρχει κάτι να φοβηθώ;  ::

----------


## bb_slave

> Γιάτι; Ποιός ο λόγος; Υπάρχει κάτι να φοβηθώ;


Οι κακόβουλοι και άσχετοι (εννοώ από άγνοια) γείτονες

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ChoOSeN
> 
> 
> Γιάτι; Ποιός ο λόγος; Υπάρχει κάτι να φοβηθώ; 
> 
> 
> Οι κακόβουλοι και άσχετοι (εννοώ από άγνοια) γείτονες


http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21037
 ::

----------


## bb_slave

> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21037


Ναι γνωστά όλα αυτά, αλλα η γκρινια, το τμήμα, τα ασφαλιστικά μέτρα, η ΕΕΕΤ και όσα συνεπάγονται μέχρι να αποδείξεις ότι δεν είσαι ελέφνατας φτανουν να ξενερωσεις. 
Επίσης καταδρομικές από γείτονες, κομμένα καλώδια, τσακισμενος εξοπλισμος δεν σου φτάνουν?

Χώρια που σου ξαναλέω, οτι είσαι πολεοδομικα off

----------


## wiresounds

> Γιάτι; Ποιός ο λόγος; Υπάρχει κάτι να φοβηθώ;


Για την ελαχιστοποίηση παρεμβολών.

----------


## ChoOSeN

> πολεοδομικα off


Μήν είσαι σίγουρος..  ::

----------


## erasmospunk

αν δεν βγάλεις τον πύργο σε 10 μέρες θα σου κάνω καταγγελία! εμείς είμαστε χαζοί με τους ιστούς; Γιατί να έχεις πύργο και 'γω να μην έχω; Θα φάς αργια μήνυση! ετσι να δεις, πως τολμάς να είσαι διαφορετικός; ο ΕΕΤΤ το είπε ξεκάθαρα μέχρι 4m ΙσΤΟ και ούχι πύργο! Ντροπή σου ρε! Αντίχριστε!  ::

----------


## sinonick

τσούζεν δεν βλέπω τα χιαστί... που είναι, που τα έκρυψες μίλα σκουλήκι!

----------


## ChoOSeN

> αν δεν βγάλεις τον πύργο σε 10 μέρες θα σου κάνω καταγγελία! εμείς είμαστε χαζοί με τους ιστούς; Γιατί να έχεις πύργο και 'γω να μην έχω; Θα φάς αργια μήνυση! ετσι να δεις, πως τολμάς να είσαι διαφορετικός; ο ΕΕΤΤ το είπε ξεκάθαρα μέχρι 4m ΙσΤΟ και ούχι πύργο! Ντροπή σου ρε! Αντίχριστε!


Εσύ δέν έχεις πύργο επειδή είσαι σάπιος κόμβος και έχεις και αστείο όνομα...  ::   ::

----------


## RpMz

Ανεβήτε πρώτα στον πύργο του choosen με αέρα και μετά μιλήστε για αντοχή  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Ανεβήτε πρώτα στον πύργο του choosen με αέρα και μετά μιλήστε για αντοχή


Έτσι έτσι..
Όχι σαν κάποιους που έχουνε σάπιους τριγωνικούς και το παίζουνε και μηχανικοί!!
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## erasmospunk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από RpMz
> 
> Ανεβήτε πρώτα στον πύργο του choosen με αέρα και μετά μιλήστε για αντοχή 
> 
> 
> Έτσι έτσι..
> Όχι σαν κάποιους που έχουνε σάπιους τριγωνικούς και το παίζουνε και μηχανικοί!!


Πλάκα-πλάκα πρώτα θα πέσουν οι ιστοί σας και μετά ο πύργος του ChoOSeN!  ::

----------


## vangosg

Παιδιά καλή η πλάκα, αλλά από την πλευρά της μηχανικής ο πύργος είναι απαράδεκτος. Οι ράβδοι που συνδέουν τους σωλήνες πρέπει να μπούν διαγώνια και όχι παράλληλα... 
Τα τετράγωνα που σχηματίζονται στις πλευρές του πύργου μπορεί να γίνουν εύκολα παραλληλόγραμμα και ο πύργος του Choosen να γίνει ο πύργος της Πίζας. Το μόνο που σώζει προς το παρόν τον πύργο είναι οι 4 βάσεις του. 
Επίσης το επιχείρημα που διάβασα για το καλό σφίξιμο των βιδών είναι αστείο. Οι βίδες θα λασκάρουν με τον καιρό λόγο του αέρα. Εκτός και αν ανεβαίνεις κάθε μήνα και τις σφίγγεις όλες. 
Καλό θα είναι να ακούτε λιγάκι και τις απόψεις των άλλων. Κανείς δεν τα ξέρει όλα.

----------


## antonisk7

Δε μπορώ παρά να συμφωνήσω με τον προλαλήσαντα. Ένας ευκολος τρόπος να διοθωθει είναι να βάλετε σε κάθε πλευρά μία μεγάλη λάμα η οποία θα ηλεκτροκοληθεί διαγώνια σε 3 τουλάχιστον σημεία.

----------


## lakis

1.Κατ' αρχάς είμαι μηχανολόγος με εμπειρία στις σιδηροκατασκευές. Όπως πολλοί άλλοι πριν από εμένα έθιξαν το θέμα της στατικής κατασκευής το οποίο είναι πολύ πιό σύνθετο από ότι πιστεύεις. Τις ρόπες ένος πιάτου στα 6 μέτρα τις υπολόγισες;
2. Την τελευταία 20ετία ασχολούμαι με περιβαλλοντικές μελέτες που μια σοβαρή παράμετρος είναι η αισθητική των ιστών. Αναφέρομαι στις Ανεμογεννητριες. Κατά συνέπεια είμαι επαγγελματίας και κάποιες δεκαετίες μεγαλύτερος σου.
3. Η πρόθεσή μου δεν ήταν να σε δείξω προσωπικά αλλά να αποτρέψω ένα άλλο πιστιρικά να φτιάξει μια παρόμια κατασκευή. 
4. Από τι στιγμή που αποφασίζεις να δημοσιεύσεις κάτι να είσαι έτοιμος να δειχθείς και κριτική.

Φιλικά και Ασύρματα Λάκης

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Δε μπορώ παρά να συμφωνήσω με τον προλαλήσαντα. Ένας ευκολος τρόπος να διοθωθει είναι να βάλετε σε κάθε πλευρά μία μεγάλη λάμα η οποία θα ηλεκτροκοληθεί διαγώνια σε 3 τουλάχιστον σημεία.


++++ 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Επίσης, del και lock στο topic γιατί πολύ μου τα ζαλίσατε..
Όταν πέσει θα σας ενημερώσω..  :: 

Υ.Γ: Ο ΠΥΡΓΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΕΘΕΙ ΜΕ ΜΠΕΤΟΒΕΡΓΕΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΤΣΙΜΕΝΤΟΚΩΛΟΝΑ!

----------


## enaon

> Επίσης, del και lock στο topic γιατί πολύ μου τα ζαλίσατε..
> Όταν πέσει θα σας ενημερώσω..


Μην το βλέπεις έτσι. Εδώ έχουμε δύο πράγματα, την προσπάθεια και το αποτέλεσμα. Για την προσπάθεια, όλοι σου δίνουν άριστα, τρομερή.

Απλά σου λένε, ότι αν τους ακούσεις, γιατί όλοι νομίζω όσοι σου είπαν πρόσεχε είναι ειδικοί (μηχανικοί, αρχιτέκτονες) το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι αντάξιο του κόπου. 

Αν όχι, είναι πολύ πιθανό να θρηνήσουμε, καταλαβαίνεις ελπίζω ότι αν αυτό το πράγμα χάσει την στατική του, δεν μαζεύεται με τίποτα, θα πετάξει, και την ζημιά που μπορεί να γίνει μετά, δεν την χωράει ο νους μας μάλλον.

Έχε υπόψη σου, ότι τις δυνάμεις που ασκούνται από τον αέρα πάνω στα πιάτα, είναι αδύνατο να τις προσομοιώσεις εσύ, ότι και να κάνεις, επομένως να το κουνάς ή να χοροπηδάς πάνω του για να δεις αν είναι γερό, δεν έχει πολύ νόημα. 

Πρέπει να κάνεις το χέρι σου πάνω από 100 κιλά , και να ρίξεις 2-3 σφαλιάρες σε ένα πιάτο, για να δεις τί κάνει ο αέρας.

Ή μάλλον πιο σωστά, φαντάσου τα πιάτα πάνω πάνω, σαν την κορυφή ενός παλιού λεμονοστύφτη  ::  Από τους παλιούς, που δεν γυρνάγανε μόνοι τους. Ε, σκέψου να του βάζεις ένα λεμόνι τέρας και να το γυρνάς δεξιά-αριστερά για να του βγάλεις το ζουμί  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Μα όλα αυτά που έχουν ειπωθεί στα περισσότερα post τα ακούω απο την αρχή! Ποιος ο λόγος να συνεχίσω να τα ακούω; Με κούρασε το θέμα του πύργου... Έχετε δίκιο, δέν είπα όχι..
Απλά επειδή τα ακούω συνέχεια δέν υπάρχει λόγος να τα ξανακούω. Γι'αυτόν τον λόγο ας κλειδωθεί/διαγραφεί/μεταφερθεί/whatever το topic..

Ευχαριστώ..  ::

----------


## RF

ok

----------

